# Any update or pictures on KBC beach repairs?



## tsuspeck (Mar 9, 2018)

We are staying at KBC next month and wondering how the beach/erosion repairs are progressing?  Any pictures other than what's on DR/KBC Facebook page from a few weeks ago?


----------



## cali-gal (Apr 26, 2018)

I was hoping someone would respond-- we're going in May


----------

